# Virtual Box Guest Additions



## hitchup (Dec 29, 2009)

Installed VirtualBox from Packages. How do I get Guest Additions?
They are present in the iso for Linux.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 29, 2009)

In /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox. Run the following command:


```
make config
```

Select "Guest Additions" and reinstall Virtualbox.


----------



## hitchup (Dec 30, 2009)

reinstall of virtualbox failed to find>

```
===>   Returning to build of virtualbox-3.0.51.r22acpi0_check: npx0 attached
===>   virtualbox-3.0.51.r22902_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/easy_instaacpi0_check: acpi0 busy
===>   virtualbox-3.0.51.r22902_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.6 - found
===>   virtualbox-3.0.51.r22902_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcursor.pc - found
===>   virtualbox-3.0.51.r22902_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xmu.pc - found
===>   virtualbox-3.0.51.r22902_3 depends on package: qt4-gui>=4.5.3 - not found
===>   Found qt4-gui-4.5.2_1, but you need to upgrade to qt4-gui>=4.5.3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox.
```

How do I get and upgrade to qt4-gui>=4.5.3. when it doesn't appear in FreeBSD?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 30, 2009)

Update your ports and try with "portmaster emulators/virtualbox" to reinstall virtualbox.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, the ports version is 4.53.


```
grep ^qt4-gui /usr/ports/INDEX-8 | awk -F\| '{print $1}'
qt4-gui-4.5.3
```


----------



## hitchup (Dec 30, 2009)

Virtual box is reinstalled with guest additions. But, it isn't or doesn't seem to be active. On Linux there is a file to run that installs the additions and recomplies the kernel. The linux and solaris files are on the cd image. How do I make the Guest Additions active?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 30, 2009)

Try to install a guest OS and then select "Guest Additions" from the menu.


----------



## hitchup (Dec 30, 2009)

Selected Guest additions from the menu and nothing happened. To check if it was a silent action I attempted to use the folder mount feature which becomes active with guest additions and couldn't due to feature not present.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 30, 2009)

Strange... I have installed Windows XP a minute ago and now installing Guest additions.


----------



## hitchup (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I do tend to over complicate things. That may be the case now.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 31, 2009)

FWIW. Virtualbox doesn't support FreeBSD Guest Additions. Maybe in the future it will.
http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Guest_OSes


----------



## hitchup (Dec 31, 2009)

Debian is coming out with a BSD kernel. Maybe the wider distribution will result in Virtualbox supporting guest additions.

I suppose the guest additions in config for the build is for FreeBSD being the host and providing the additions to the guests under the FreeBSD host.

Thanks for your timely replies.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you and you're welcome.


----------

